# Banding Question



## WV_RoyalWhite (Oct 8, 2010)

So tonight we banded our ram lamb, and this is our first experience with this ever.  He's having a hard time walking and is mostly laying down.  He'll try to get up and takes about two steps then falls down. 

Is this normal behavior??  How long can we expect him to do this before he gets back to normal.   I'm not too concerned, but the wife is upset and crying and I just want to make sure that this is normal.

If someone were to band me, I'm sure I wouldn't be in the mood to walk either.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Oct 8, 2010)

We have had the same problem with our goats and i have seen others that have had this problem. 

He should be okay once everything gets "numb". It is an instant and throbbing pain, or so I've heard.

I've found that cutting them is kinder, though it wouldn't seem so. They normally recover fast. 

He should be just fine though. Wait and see until tommorrow.

You should probably put him in a stall or other small pen with his mom if he is very young. If he is older I would still put him inside and get him off of the cold ground in the open pasture if that is where he is.

Be sure to give an update in the morming.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 9, 2010)

Yep, that's totally normal.  Banding is painful and takes a while to get numb.  Usually they're ok within an hour or two.


----------



## warthog (Oct 9, 2010)

Hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## Karma Creek Farm (Oct 10, 2010)

I find that a dropper of Rescue Remedy really does help the boys deal with the shock of it all.


----------



## WV_RoyalWhite (Oct 10, 2010)

He is much better.  He's pretty much back to normal so far.  I did pick him up today and when I put him back down he collapsed again and laid around for several hours, so I guess I must've caused him more discomfort.

Oh I can't wait for his huevos to fall off and finally be done with this.


----------



## nissa_loves_cats (Oct 17, 2010)

Sometimes it does take a while for the lamb to get over the discomfort. (Interestingly, when I banded a yearling goat, he didn't seem to be bothered by it at all, also when I have banded some older lambs with a larger Triband bander, they also seemed to not experience discomfort.)

The fun part is if you ever have occasion to band a fainting goat. I did one for my mother's friend once. The goat kid fainted. Repeatedly. The owner wasn't worried but I was a little freaked out.


----------

